# New to incontinence



## tinh (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi, just signed up this morning as my IBS has recently taken a turn for the worse and I had an incontinence event a couple of weeks ago.

I found it horrible and I'm now scared to go out of the home incase it happens again - very little warning, just a few minutes.

I have bought some tena lady nappy pants!! And I'm going to have to wear them today as I have to travel an hour to a hospital appointment (they wouldn't do a telephone consultation).

Trying to find ways that have worked for other members so I can function even in a limited way.

Thanks for reading


----------



## moor_91 (Nov 7, 2012)

advice is to see a surgeon who specializes in fecal incontinence


----------

